# Spartan Camera



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I hear all the stories of Spartan cameras being disliked. Does anyone actually have the new Spartan 200 with the iPad and not just an opinion about it and are you happy with it? I have a Ridgid 325' self level color with DVD. I like it but I want to try the new Spartan 200 so bad. Any comments from someone who has the one and not the old version?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

There was a thread on it a while back and I remember it being negative. Other than that, I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I hear all the stories of Spartan cameras being disliked. Does anyone actually have the new Spartan 200 with the iPad and not just an opinion about it and are you happy with it? I have a Ridgid 325' self level color with DVD. I like it but I want to try the new Spartan 200 so bad. Any comments from someone who has the one and not the old version?


Hey Sierra. You should buy one and then you could sell me your ridgid since you won't need it anymore:whistling2:


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

We have one. Pretty cool. The iPad has wifi too the reel. And can be removed and taken in the house. The picture gets grainy when you do this The battery life on the unit is good I can draw on the screen in three colors with ur finger. Take screen shots. Video. Audio. A fellow plumber here says ther not as good as ridgid. That the picture isn't as clear. And he had both units. But are phasing out spartan I'm not a camera guy at all. I'm a liner guy and the unit came with our liner trailer. Thers my experience. A 9 of 10. Battery power fingure drawing good 

Grainy pic when wifi is bad


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 7 of them. We switched from the eels. I know nothing about ridgid and I'm sure I'm going to get pounced on for saying this but here we go. We love having the iPad set up. All of our email to the. Guys and to the homeowner right there. We have had absolutely know problems with them. I use mine 6-7 times a day.I carry a spare ipad and my older customers can watch me camera from upstairs. I can upload the video right there. We run a short commercial while were setting up in the basement. Far as clarity I see know differences. We had a hard time justifying 15000 per truck a camera system that will be old technology in a few years. They cost about half of other brands. I'm not saying there the best but a lot comes down to preferance. Pm me if you have any other questions.


----------



## SyrPlumber (Oct 14, 2013)

$15,000 for a camera? That's a little pricey


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

SyrPlumber said:


> $15,000 for a camera? That's a little pricey


 Syr.. correct me if you didn't post the introduction..


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We played 7500.00 each for ours. We use them everyday. Like I said. There not ridgid but not ridgid price either. If you take care of them there is no reason they won't give you years of service.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

The nice thing about them like txt mechanism said is you can detach the ipad and use it elsewhere while you camera. I had a handicapped lady today who couldn't get down to the basement. I left the ipad upstairs and she saw the whole sewer. Another company was ready to hit her for 15000 for a sewer repair. It was soft blockage and A simple jet job.


----------



## mightypipe (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't like spartan cameras in general, but I haven't tried the new one. All I know is the old ones cost a butt-load to fix, and were breaking all the time!!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't care for the old ones either. But we have had excellent luck with ours. My buddy bought a ridgid the same time we bought ours. He has had it in 5 times in 8 months due to clarity issues. They told him just to rain x it. I know that's not the case on most ridgid but there's lemons in every product.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

bulldozer said:


> We played 7500.00 each for ours. We use them everyday. Like I said. There not ridgid but not ridgid price either. If you take care of them there is no reason they won't give you years of service.


That's also my opinion. I'll be the only one using it so I know it'll be taken care of. Has anyone purchased the trap eze so you can go into smaller lines?


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

We have them on all of them. The biggest thing with any equipment is how you take care of it. I'm a little anal. We pull everything off our trucks every two weeks and lubricate. Clean or replace. We have a 55 gallon drum of rain x in the shop. Every camera cable gets strung out and lined up. Is it the magic answer? Who knows. I just have a low tolerance for equipment abuse. Once your guys learn what it costs they will learn how to take care of it or they won't work here. We actually hand out small bonuses for the cleanest truck. The competition gets pretty fierce. We also play a game called round robin. Almost like a super bowl draft. When we install new equipment we vote on who gets it. Who doesn't like new toys?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

mightypipe said:


> Don't like spartan cameras in general, but I haven't tried the new one. All I know is the old ones cost a butt-load to fix, and were breaking all the time!!


YES WE ARE WORKING ON AND REPAIRING THEM ALL THE TIME HERE
MOST OF OUR PLUMBERS ARE JUST WAITING TO REPLACE THEM


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> YES WE ARE WORKING ON AND REPAIRING THEM ALL THE TIME HERE MOST OF OUR PLUMBERS ARE JUST WAITING TO REPLACE THEM


I take it you're referring to the old Spartan camera and not the new style?


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes the old spartan have not seen any new styles come in yet !


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

We use spartan cameras, the ones that fold like clam with the monitor on top, junk.constantly sending the for repair.picture aint bad though. I would never buy one unless pawn shop price.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> We use spartan cameras, the ones that fold like clam with the monitor on top, junk.constantly sending the for repair.picture aint bad though. I would never buy one unless pawn shop price.


Our local camera repair guy strongly suggests staying away from Spartan cameras. He says Ridgid are best. Also highly recommends a company called Hathorn.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

After seeing the spartan first hand today, I could never recommend one


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree. That picture clarity did not look good on two of the cameras I looked at. Guess it'll be another Ridgid.


----------



## TheDrainGuy (Jan 1, 2014)

sierra2000 said:


> I hear all the stories of Spartan cameras being disliked. Does anyone actually have the new Spartan 200 with the iPad
> and not just an opinion about it and are you happy with it? I have a Ridgid 325' self level color with DVD. I like it but I want to try the new Spartan 200 so bad. Any comments from someone who has the one and not the old version?



Never had or used a Sparvision 200.
This one has all the same features but it's not as compact.

http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&p=288&c=2

I've used many brands through the years General, Rigid, Eel.

I have the My-30 and it has all the features, still shots, touch screen, dvd, flash drive, or scan disk all in one. Just not the iPad compatibility.

Made in the USA and excellent customer service. No hassle with there warranties , when Something happens they make it right Quick.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I agree. That picture clarity did not look good on two of the cameras I looked at. Guess it'll be another Ridgid.


Wasn't just the clarity that did it for me. I believe in details and you can't get the small stuff right then chances are the big stuff is done as well. What did it for me was the ball skid. Took 2 of their guys to take one off and looking at the design...yeesh....horrible. Looks like it needs to be handles with kid glove. for someone who hasn't see one....it's a 2 piece system that screws together with fine plastic threads. In the dirty world of sewers, I can't see it lasting. Plus the fiber cable was extremely think but flexible. It seemed thicker then a full size seesnake but more flexible then my mini. 

I did go to the show because I need another camera so I was really focusing on the camera and jetters


----------

